# Warren hires full-time police officer



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

Warren hires full-time police officer
Thursday, March 03, 2005
By KIM RING
[email protected]

WARREN - Selectmen this week named a Brookfield officer to fill a full-time opening on the police department.

Clifford J. Luce, 27, was appointed to fill a position left vacant by the resignation of Michael Cygan, who has accepted a job with the Wilbraham Police Department.

Sgt. Jeffrey Bednarz said Luce was selected from a pool of 12 applicants. Bednarz and Cpl. Joseph R. LaFlower conducted interviews and brought two candidates to Chief Glenn McKiel for consideration.

Luce has been an officer in neighboring Brookfield since 2001 and also works part time for the West Brookfield Police Department. He is a graduate of Temple University in Philadelphia. Bednarz said Luce is a certified radar and Lydar instructor, has served as a field training officer and is a registry officer for sex offenders. Luce is also a certified dive master with search and rescue qualifications.

Selectman David Delanski asked Luce why he wants to be a police officer.

Luce said he took a law class while he was a student at Boston University and has been hooked ever since.

"I enjoy every aspect of the job," he said, adding that he even likes working a variety of hours.

Selectmen also voted unanimously to appoint Monica Aho as a per diem police dispatcher. Aho works as a dispatcher at the state police training facility in New Braintree. She is a graduate of California State University at Hayward and spent four years in the military, where she was an air traffic control specialist.

Aho will work as needed, filling in when other dispatchers call in sick or are on vacation, Bednarz said.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Congrats cliff, does he still carry the doll around ? :lol:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

topcop14";p="58209 said:


> Congrats cliff, does he still carry the doll around ? :lol:


Maybe I don't want to know about the doll.... :shock:

Cliff ("CJ") is a good guy, glad to have him on the team :lol:


----------



## ejk55 (Dec 21, 2002)

RPD, do you think that you will go full time for Warren? Hopefully soon.


----------

